# recording keyboard input

## flazz

is there a method of recording what signals the keyboard sends to the computer?

----------

## flazz

ok i discovered showkey, but i get an errer while in X, it tells me i might, but other people seem to have no problems running showkey in X.

```
~ $ showkey 

kb mode was RAW

[ if you are trying this under X, it might not work

since the X server is also reading /dev/console ]

KDSKBMODE: Operation not permitted

```

EDIT: if i su to root it works fine, but if i su to myself its the above error, if i su to anyone else i get: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console

any ideas?

----------

## smerf

What exactly do you want to do? (for what do you need these 'signals')

----------

## flazz

i want to record all my keystrokes during regular days of work, and then analyse them later.

i developed bad tendonitus in my right wrist, but my left wrist is fine. so i'm re thinking my input method/kb layout etc and i want to get some data.

i think next i want to take a look at mouse data, but one step at a time  :Smile: 

----------

## irondog

You can use a script kiddy (/hacker) tool. Thc has created a kernel based keylogger:

http://www.thc.org/download.php?t=r&f=vlogger-2.1.1.tar.gz

----------

## Imago

```

showkey -a

```

works for me under X, while all other modes fail with the error  you reported.

CU

 Imago

----------

## flazz

is there a way i could get showkey to pass the input along the regular path after it records it?

----------

